# Just when I thought I new enough to run a server help



## Cooper1549 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi everyone I spent the last few years learning what I consider a lot about the software from unix to cocoa and. Carbon and more in fact my month old mob was acting crazy apples authorized dealer and support said I need. To repair power button and a few other item like a thousand buck 5 weeks later I proved that a replacement battery under AppleCare 8 months earlier wasnthe and they replaced it ab
Nd I purchased a Mac mini server and played around 4 a month added a new server to the setup and through the terminal w/ fsck - fy and
#mount -uw /
Rm / var/db/. AppleSetupDone
Shutdown -h now
This sets up abeginning to a new server set up but rebooted Now my 4th time it refuses the passwords 

Also tried starting w the. C key held down and it's the gray scene with apple logo and the spinning 20 mins and the external he'd works. Suggestions??? Thx


----------

